# The Taxidermist



## beer-b-q (Oct 11, 2009)

[font=&quot]The Taxidermist

A  guy walks into a bar in Arkansas and orders a white wine.

All the  hillbillies sitting around the bar look up, expecting to see some pitiful  Yankee from the north.

The  bartender says, "You ain't from around here, are ya?"

The guy  says, "No, I'm from Canada ."

The  bartender says, "What do you do in Canada ?"

The guy  says, "I'm a taxidermist."

The  bartender says, "A taxidermist?  What in tarnation is a  taxidermist?  Do you drive a taxi?"

"No, a  taxidermist doesn't drive a taxi. I mount animals."

The  bartender grins and hollers, "It's okay boys. He's one of  us." [/font]


----------



## rwtrower (Oct 11, 2009)

I heard that, but the bar was in KC.  :-)


----------



## beer-b-q (Oct 11, 2009)

LOL


----------



## cman95 (Oct 14, 2009)




----------



## txbbqman (Oct 14, 2009)

[font=&quot]
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
[/font]


----------



## richoso1 (Oct 14, 2009)

Caught me on that one... thanks for the laugh.


----------



## travcoman45 (Nov 7, 2009)

Ouch!


----------



## oneshot (Nov 7, 2009)




----------



## oldschoolbbq (Nov 7, 2009)

He's one of us?


LMMFAO


----------



## okie joe (Nov 7, 2009)

Thats just wrong.... LOL


----------



## shooterrick (Nov 7, 2009)

LOL


----------



## alx (Nov 7, 2009)

LOL Paul.....Thanks !


----------



## scpatterson (Nov 11, 2009)

Thats just plain sick and perverted...being form the south I find it funny as H-E double Hockey sticks......


----------

